# GCC cutters have japan made carriage and motors???



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking for a cutter.

I was told that GCC plotters / cutters use japan made stepper and servo motors. Also that carriage is made in japan too. So the distributor said that is true or not.?

I thought that GCC are made in china.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

smilem said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a cutter.
> 
> I was told that GCC plotters / cutters use japan made step
> and servo motors. Also that carriage is made in japan too. So the distributor said that is true or not.?
> ...



 the distributor told you the parts were made in Japan and you thought they were made in China. What did Japan do to you??


----------



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

I do not understand your question.

If the parts are made in japan, germany they are higher quality then if they would be made in china. If you don't know this then were have you been living? under a rock?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't understand your snide comments. I am simply wanted to know why parts from different countries mattered to you, since your post was so vague, had you mentioned. 



smilem said:


> If the parts are made in japan, Germany they are higher quality then if they would be made in china.


The post would have been more clear, cause maybe you like China parts better than Japanese parts. It doesn't matter the reputation the countries carries everyone has their own preference. So living under a rock isn't quite the right comment for this post cause you didn't make yourself clear. 
_
GCC, a global forefront equipment-manufacturing provider in the visual communication industry, is excited to announce that GCC Expert 24 LX has been nominated as 2012 Wide-Format Imaging Readers’ Choice Top Product Awards. _


----------



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

Well perhaps you know of the expert 24 Pro has optical eye and red eye?

I so that LX model has optical and that is nice if you do allot of "print and cut". But I need to have manual override on materials that cannot be read by optics.

Furthermore perhaps anyone tested the carriage screws diameter with a digital caliper? It should be 4.00mm not 3.9x

That is because these screws need to be precision manufactured to fit the bearings, if regular screws are used then we can speak of no precision the manufacturer claims.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

smilem said:


> I do not understand your question.
> 
> If the parts are made in japan, germany they are higher quality then if they would be made in china. If you don't know this then were have you been living? under a rock?


A supplier can order what ever "grade" of parts they want.....China has come along way in their manufacturing capabilities.....China can make parts on par with anyone...Just as Japan or Germany can make "cheap" parts if that is what is required...


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Made in Japan being considered as junk? Is this the 1960's again?


----------



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

"A supplier can order what ever "grade" of parts they want...."

supplier gets parts that manufacturer GCC makes. Come on if they order proprietary parts like rollers made in japan, or covered by japan patent that is two different things.

I don't know nothing how GCC manufactures it's plotters so that is why I ask.

If GCC makes cheaper plotters from entirely china made parts including servos, steppers, etc. then they are no better than PCUT plotters. Or other plotters made in china.

PCUT do have an advantage they offer higher force for half or if you compare servo plotters same price as GCC.

GCC Expert 24 Pro costs 1200Euro that is NOT cheap, if you ask me. Now if this machine is assembled in china and that is why it is lower cost than Roland or Graphtec I can understand this. But if it means I get china made servo motors, china made belts, pulleys etc. No thanks I will buy roland, graphtec, or very cheap china made plotter like redsail to be used and thrown away when it breaks.


----------



## TWINBIN (Jan 14, 2011)

Interesting... I was under the impression that GCC mfgs many of the brands mentioned but they had been private branded as Pcut and others. My GCC Bengal was private branded as a Cut3000...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What makes you think that a Roland or Graphtec does not contain Chinese parts?....You seem to be under the impression that China parts as not as good as Japan parts..I do not believe that so we will have to disagree...

As far as a comparison between GCC and PCut quality.....There are both low end and high equipment Made in China....An Apple computer is certainly of a higher quality than some of the budget machines....So I see no reason why a GCC could not be better than other Chinese made cutters like the PCut you discuss....

I have never had a PCut but my experience with GCC (2 of them) has been all good....GCC has been making equipment since 1989 and has supplied private branded cutters since the beginning....For example, Sign Warehouse sold 10s of thousands of them over the years.....Their VE Endura Cut and Endura Cut are re-branded GCC cutters....

I think the down force rating has to be taken with some skepticism.....I think some manufacturers state the "peak" but machines are not really meant to run "full out" all the time....So if you buy a machine like that with a high down force rating and run it "full out" all the time you will be disappointed...

As far as GCC cutters.....They make some that are the low end of the market but also make some that compete well against the Graphtec CE series or Roland GX series.....It has always been my impression that over the years both Graphtec and Roland started at the high and only after being pushed by cheaper models from other brands did they come out with the Graphtec CE or Roland GX series to compete in that price category.....I think if you compare a GCC Jaguar IV against a Graphtec CE-5000 or Roland GX it does very well.....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Who cares,,, GCC is a great cutter at a reasonable price with a great warranty backed by a manufacturer that has offices world wide and not just exporting from China like others do.

Really?? Calipered carriage screws,, Really??


----------



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

plan b said:


> Who cares,,, GCC is a great cutter at a reasonable price with a great warranty backed by a manufacturer that has offices world wide and not just exporting from China like others do.
> 
> Really?? Calipered carriage screws,, Really??


I care, if GCC would sell their cutters at the price PCUT does then I wouldn't

If GCC distributor would provide proof that indeed they use japan motors and other quality parts by actually showing them (sending photos, manuals, part list etc.) Then that would make huge difference.

Speaking about support, do you believe everything you read on the internet? I do not. I do my own research.

The GCC cutter price is the same as for Roland, Mimaki, Summa cutters. Since these brand do not use chinese stepper / servo motors why would anyone pay GCC to get cutter that is lower quality (assembled in china, from unknown parts).

And yes GCC claims tracking is 3m, 5m when their competitors have none means nothing. Did you see the starts near that indicate (on certified media). That is bull****, if it tracks it track, if not then it does not.


----------



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

I was hoping that if people spend like 1000-2000$ or more for a cutter they 

1. Have a screwdriver
2. Know how to use it to remove 4 screws
3. Can remove few screws and check for themselves what did they paid the money for.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Sounds like a plan let us know how it goes


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

My GCC cutters have worked flawlessly since I bought them...I have had no problem with tracking....My longest run to date was 8 feet....I started with a 390.00 GCC Expert 24 and then moved up to a Cut-3000 (GCC Bengal)....I am pretty sure my next move will be a 40" GCC Jaguar IV....I think it will serve me well at a couple thousand less than a Graphtec FC8000-42"....


----------



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

royster13 said:


> My GCC cutters have worked flawlessly since I bought them...I have had no problem with tracking....My longest run to date was 8 feet....I started with a 390.00 GCC Expert 24 and then moved up to a Cut-3000 (GCC Bengal)....I am pretty sure my next move will be a 40" GCC Jaguar IV....I think it will serve me well at a couple thousand less than a Graphtec FC8000-42"....


I have no doubt GCC cutters do work:

A cutter has several key components to work right:
1. Accurate motors (motors made in china are 5% accuracy, where Japanese motors can be 1%)
2. Good quality belt (again china cutters usually even have no markings on belt itself, GCC is an exception)
3. Good quality carriage.
4. Non-crooked chassis. Some cutters are built like crap. You actually cant find straight edges on any parts.
5. Hi quality GRIT rollers and pinch rollers. 

That is about it.

Parts like linear bearings (Roland only) instead of el-cheap'o 4 screws and plastic rollers make system accurate for years to come. But this is not required as you know for cutter to cut accurate when it is new it works OK.

I actually found 3 bad bearings on new KNK Zing cutter ! They were all noname bearigns.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You are starting to sound like you work for Roland....

Where does it say Roland is actually made in Japan with no Chinese parts? I scoured the Roland site and can not find that information...

And to close, if you think Roland is "God"s Gift" to the plotter world, go buy a Roland and quit bothering us...No one is forcing you to buy anything you do not want.....


----------



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

royster13 said:


> You are starting to sound like you work for Roland....


If I would work for roland, then I would not ask why the force is only 250 max would I?



royster13 said:


> Where does it say Roland is actually made in Japan with no Chinese parts? I scoured the Roland site and can not find that information...


AFAIK Roland is made in Taiwan.



royster13 said:


> And to close, if you think Roland is "God"s Gift" to the plotter world, go buy a Roland and quit bothering us...No one is forcing you to buy anything you do not want.....


Mechanically Roland is best, but as you know every device has is pros and cons, so I'm still trying to pick my cutter for the accurate type work on vinyl and on paper for stencils.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

smilem said:


> I actually found 3 bad bearings on new KNK Zing cutter ! They were all no name bearings.


What problems was your Zing having that caused you to take it apart and check the bearings?



smilem said:


> I'm still trying to pick my cutter for the accurate type work on vinyl and on paper for stencils.


Sounds like you are tearing apart cutters to see whats inside of them.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

smilem said:


> Mechanically Roland is best, but as you know every device has is pros and cons, so I'm still trying to pick my cutter for the accurate type work on vinyl and on paper for stencils.


Well my research does not lead me to that conclusion, so I guess we will have to disagree....


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

smilem said:


> I actually found 3 bad bearings on new KNK Zing cutter ! They were all noname bearigns.


If you are having an operational problem with your Zing, then please contact KNK USA on Monday at 800-268-3672. The tech support staff will be happy to diagnose it for you. If your Zing is found to be defective then it will be replaced.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW dude why not just build your own cutter using whatever parts you want? Seriously you are way over thinking this.


----------



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

SandyMcC said:


> If you are having an operational problem with your Zing, then please contact KNK USA on Monday at 800-268-3672. The tech support staff will be happy to diagnose it for you. If your Zing is found to be defective then it will be replaced.


You or KNKS usa that are avoiding communication over email can do so publicly at KNKUSA thread:
KNK Zing cutter - the most amazing crap I have ever purchased!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/knk-vinyl-cutters/t183936.html#post1087147


----------



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Well my research does not lead me to that conclusion, so I guess we will have to disagree....


Sure I respect your opinion, Summa has better GRIT rollers I agree on that for sure


----------



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

dazzabling said:


> What problems was your Zing having that caused you to take it apart and check the bearings?
> 
> Sounds like you are tearing apart cutters to see whats inside of them.


The cutter was not even starting when we got it, the metal shavings must have been interfering with electronics so since there were not :warranty void" stickers decided to open the machine, maybe some connector got dislodged during shipping and behold what we found!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/knk-vinyl-cutters/t183936.html#post1087147


----------



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

theflowerboxx said:


> WOW dude why not just build your own cutter using whatever parts you want? Seriously you are way over thinking this.


Mechanics sure I can make it, rather buy and put together, but major software headaches then arise for driving the thing.


----------



## smilem (Apr 5, 2012)

But lets get back to the topic of the thread.

If you have GCC plotter and could check (by removing 4 screws on the side panel) what motors are there, make some photos (so overall build quality could be seen) and post them here.

I'm sure other readers, who are planing to save money by purchasing GCC would be thankful for information rather than buying "a cat in the bag"


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I am sure that most manufacturers have what is called acceptable tolerances. Meaning that if some part or parts are flawed just a little and the part or parts falls within the accepted guidelines of the manufacturers specifications then the part or parts may be used in a production machine.

Ultimately its the manufacturer that must bear responsibility for the burden of usability as advertised and not the consumer. This is why warranties are in place and are in place to give the consumer a security net in case the machine fails to function correctly under the terms of the warranty.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am not prepared to open my cutters at this point, however, I understand at least some the motors come from SOHO PRECISION MACHINERY CO., LTD - DC Motor


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

smilem said:


> But lets get back to the topic of the thread.
> 
> If you have GCC plotter and could check (by removing 4 screws on the side panel) what motors are there, make some photos (so overall build quality could be seen) and post them here.
> 
> I'm sure other readers, who are planing to save money by purchasing GCC would be thankful for information rather than buying "a cat in the bag"


You remind me of a person looking to buy a certain stock in the stock market and wanting someone else to do their DD for them.

If you're really that worried about this little thing, then I'm not sure the garment decorating industry is for you. What's next, you want everyone to post where Gildan, Haynes, Jerzee shirts are made?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just by co-incidence I needed to take a cover off my Expert 24 today.....My front panel was not working and I took the cover off for a look.....Turned out one of the flat strips of wires had pulled out of the socket.....I put it back in and I was back in business......

Now I did not dig too deep but it sure looked clean inside and my first impression was that it was built pretty good....


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Now I did not dig too deep but it sure looked clean inside and my first impression was that it was built pretty good....


Not good enough. Gotta have:

"....twenty seven eight-by-ten color glossy photographs with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one explaining what each one was to be used as evidence....."

Apologies to Arlo.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

These are parts from GCC cutters...Select more from and then Zencut at bottom of list...Zencuts are re-branded GCC Cutters....http://www.uscutter.com/Parts-70


----------

